# GCC 4.9 Ports libmap.conf mishap



## DrJohnnyFever (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0 PowerPC64 on a G5 Xserve. I thought I'd live dangerously and install GCC 4.9 for building ports. I set my /etc/make.conf and /etc/libmap.conf appropriately and everything was fine, that is until I updated GCC by the port. After it built the package and deinstalled the old version, my gcc49/libgcc_s.so.1 (per libmap.conf) disappeared so all new processes fail to run. The install then fails and every new process that tries to start won't run (including rm and vi), giving me the missing shared library error. I had to boot my install disk and clear libmap.conf to get the system usable again.

I know exactly what is going on, I just don't know why. I have never had this happen on any of my other machines running newer versions of GCC. Granted all of the rest of my machines are on GCC 4.8.

Is this a GCC 4.9 port bug, or am I supposed to do something else to keep this from happening?

The other question I have is if anybody knows if it is possible/wise to use Clang for ports on PowerPC. I know Clang gets built, does it work? Maybe I should just try it. I know nobody uses PowerPC any more so I'm probably on my own.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## DrJohnnyFever (Dec 8, 2014)

So I'm just guessing but I think FreeBSD 10.0's use of libc++ renders the libmap.conf for GCC 4.9 unnecessary.

Thanks everybody.


----------

